# The View Show........"Everytown For Gun Safety" Commercial



## ClassicRockr (Jul 31, 2014)

This commercial, that I hadn't seen until I watched The View segment that had it in, was one hot topic by the ladies on the show. One lady talked about how her home alarm went off, she went into her child room and then figured out that all she had to protect herself was a Wicker Trash Basket. She talked about having a baseball bat, but said that wouldn't work and that in using Pepper Spray, a person has to be close to the perpetrator for effectiveness. She was all for having a handgun in the home for protection of her son and herself. Another lady felt the same way, but another lady said "I'd never have a gun in my home". One lady talked about a stalker and how she laid in bed and wished she had her dad's gun there. She feared guns, but got over that fear and the lady that didn't want a gun in her home, asked her, "how did you get over that fear". She told her. 

Now, obviously this commercial made some folks think. Then again, I remember years ago when Garth Brooks done a song/video called "The Thunder Rolls" about a cheating husband. A storm was going on outside, his wife was at home and he was with another woman. When he got home, his wife encountered him about where he'd been, he got mad and went to hit her. She reached into a stand in the living room, pulled out a handgun and shot him. He flew backwards thru the living room window. I'm not sure, but believe there was a child in the house also. 
I remember seeing this video at a Country nightclub and after the lady shot her husband, all the ladies cheered/clapped. I also read that a Women's Abuse organization was all for what this video was about.

Your Thoughts?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 31, 2014)

Just an FYI: 

As for wife and I, her mom hunted and brought down a nice size/nice rack Buck deer years ago in Michigan. I had a BB gun back on the farm and my dad had a couple of firearms. When I was in the Navy, I had Small Arms Training where I shot an M1 rifle, a Thompson Machine Gun, a 45 pistol and a deck-mounted 50 caliber Machine Gun into the water (at sea) from the Signal Bridge. My GQ (combat station) was Pointer for the front 5" Gun Mount. 

We have firearms and they are locked up in a Gun Case w/locks on the triggers as well. We both like going to the Shooting Range we are members of. She loves to shoot, just like myself. I taught her how to.

Know what my older brother told me if an intruder comes into him/his wife's home......."I'll blow them away!" He is former military as well.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 31, 2014)

Guess not many, or any, gun enthusiast here!


----------



## Ina (Jul 31, 2014)

Your wrong about that ClassicRockr, if you do search, you'll be find many discussions on the subject. :wave:


----------



## Falcon (Jul 31, 2014)

I own a stainless steel Smith & Wesson 6 shot Police Special revolver.

Does that make me an enthusiast?  Really, not much to talk about.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 31, 2014)

I don't watch The View, don't care for any of the women on there, didn't see the commercial either.  I believe that everyone who feels comfortable around guns and is trained on how to use them safely, should have at least one in their home for protection.  We've had one ready to go for over forty years now, and thankfully I've never had cause to use it.  But it's there if I need it to protect myself or my family, and I wouldn't be without it.  I would not hesitate to kill someone who was in my home to do me any harm.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 31, 2014)

Ina, I'm not talking about "gun" discussions on this Forum, I'm talking about the commercial and what the ladies of The View thought about it and having a gun in the home for protection. 

We don't watch The View either, and it's not b/c of the ladies on it. Wife is at work and I just watch it at home. But The View discussion about this commercial was on CNN or something I was watching yesterday. The commercial was interesting to me, b/c of how some folks would never have one in the home for protection. It's their choice, but the commercial really stated a fact about "not having one when one is needed." And, it reminded me of that Garth Brooks song/video Thunder Rolls that was so "razzed" about by Women organizations.


----------



## Ina (Jul 31, 2014)

Excuse me ClassicRockr, I didn't see the commercial, but my husband does watch The View, and he brought their discussion to my attention. I really didn't even know there was a women's organizations concerned with the issue.
I'm with Sea on this discussion. I too maintetain a gun in our home. My hubby is on the bookish side, and although a Marine for five years, I'm the gun enthusiast in house. I have had to use my gun once, and I would do so again if necessary. :tapfoot:


----------



## kcvet (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Warrigal (Jul 31, 2014)

Believe it or not I'm not against guns.
Guns can be very pretty.
It's the bullets that are my biggest worry.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 31, 2014)

It's best to keep the bullets in the guns where they belong. Problem is, too many nut cases carrying guns.


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 1, 2014)

I recently inherited several guns. Added to what I already had I'll have to do an inventory to see how many guns I have. I only keep 6 or 7 of them loaded though.


----------



## oldman (Aug 1, 2014)

I have friends that hunt vigorously in the mountains at home in Pennsylvania. Some of them travel all over the U.S. hunting deer, turkey and elk. A few of them brag about their enormous rifle and handgun collection with some having as many as 80 or more weapons. I have two handguns; a 9mm. Smith & Wesson and a .22 Colt. I have shotgun; a 12 gauge Browning and one rifle with a Nikon scope; a Winchester .30-.30. The shotgun is old and so is the rifle. Both were my Dad's and I just can't part with them, but I want my son to have them. 

When I was in Vietnam, I (we) killed for only one reason and that was to keep my (our) buddies and me (us) from being killed. Unfortunately, all of us did not come home standing up. To kill a person, is very personal. When I went through basic and then advanced training before leaving for Vietnam, it was almost 'fun' shooting at targets and bayoneting dummies, but when we got to Vietnam and it was for real, I could have crapped in my boots. Being a young man of 20 and facing the enemy was a very traumatic experience.  I did things that I never knew or thought that I was capable of doing. Enough said.


----------



## kcvet (Aug 1, 2014)

oldman said:


> I have friends that hunt vigorously in the mountains at home in Pennsylvania. Some of them travel all over the U.S. hunting deer, turkey and elk. A few of them brag about their enormous rifle and handgun collection with some having as many as 80 or more weapons. I have two handguns; a 9mm. Smith & Wesson and a .22 Colt. I have shotgun; a 12 gauge Browning and one rifle with a Nikon scope; a Winchester .30-.30. The shotgun is old and so is the rifle. Both were my Dad's and I just can't part with them, but I want my son to have them.
> 
> When I was in Vietnam, I (we) killed for only one reason and that was to keep my (our) buddies and me (us) from being killed. Unfortunately, all of us did not come home standing up. To kill a person, is very personal. When I went through basic and then advanced training before leaving for Vietnam, it was almost 'fun' shooting at targets and bayoneting dummies, but when we got to Vietnam and it was for real, I could have crapped in my boots. Being a young man of 20 and facing the enemy was a very traumatic experience.  I did things that I never knew or thought that I was capable of doing. Enough said.



I have a 30-30 winchester to. bought it at the Navy exchange in Subic 2 or 3 mons before seperation. it sits in a corner by the the bed. loaded and ready if needed. 







link


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 1, 2014)

kcvet said:


>



This one of the reasons whats wrong with this country.


----------



## kcvet (Aug 1, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> This one of the reasons whats wrong with this country.



he's Australian


----------



## oldman (Aug 1, 2014)

kcvet......A tremendous thank you for sending the link. The pictures and descriptions were absolutely awesome. I will definitely share these with my son. The depictions are right on as I remembered them. Any other Vietnam Veteran here on this board will appreciate these photos. For me, although they bring back some horrible memories, they are good to have and share with my son, who has so many times asked about the war. I only ever had a few photos and I finally gave them to him a few years back. I served mainly in the Mekong Delta area and also in Da Nang. We were part of Force Recon, but not attached to the Special Forces Unit. Our job was only to locate the enemy and not engage, although that did not always work out. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 1, 2014)

> he's Australian



But he can never return to OZ.

We have a new law that says if you go overseas and train to be a terrorist jihadi we revoke your passport and you're stranded where you are. Unless you are deported in chains, that is. 

You want to keep him?


----------



## kcvet (Aug 1, 2014)

oldman said:


> kcvet......A tremendous thank you for sending the link. The pictures and descriptions were absolutely awesome. I will definitely share these with my son. The depictions are right on as I remembered them. Any other Vietnam Veteran here on this board will appreciate these photos. For me, although they bring back some horrible memories, they are good to have and share with my son, who has so many times asked about the war. I only ever had a few photos and I finally gave them to him a few years back. I served mainly in the Mekong Delta area and also in Da Nang. We were part of Force Recon, but not attached to the Special Forces Unit. Our job was only to locate the enemy and not engage, although that did not always work out.
> 
> Thanks again.



I was off shore. when you guys needed gunfire support we delivered it


----------



## oldman (Aug 1, 2014)

I remember us calling in the F4's (it flew at Mach II) for air support, so we could get the H___L out of there. A lovelier sound, I have never heard. We just had to either dig in to get our heads down or retreat as far back as possible. Shrapnel flew a long way.  

What ship is that? (The "Big J?") I liked the Enterprise, but I only saw her one time before she left the Gulf.


----------



## kcvet (Aug 1, 2014)

oldman said:


> I remember us calling in the F4's (it flew at Mach II) for air support, so we could get the H___L out of there. A lovelier sound, I have never heard. We just had to either dig in to get our heads down or retreat as far back as possible. Shrapnel flew a long way.
> 
> What ship is that? (The "Big J?") I liked the Enterprise, but I only saw her one time before she left the Gulf.



that's the New Jersey. one 16" shell could flatten an entire city block


----------



## oldman (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes, I remember hearing of her. I think they called her "The Big 'J'". I know she had some big cannons on-board. Did she launch missiles? When I was shot, I was immediately transported on-board the Repose and treated. Then sent to Germany for surgery and finished in Okinawa to heal before being sent back to the battle field. I had a chance to return to the states, but dumbie here decided he wanted to be with his outfit. I was supposed to have only 2 more months remaining in Vietnam before going home, but they kept our outfit an additional two months before the 2nd Marines took over.   

It is a shame that so many of the great ships were mothballed and decommissioned. I toured a few of the old ships like the Massachusetts and I remember when the Iowa blew out its turrets, but I forget the details and if it ever was returned to service. I miss some of the guys in our unit and I haven't been to a reunion in 11 years. Thanks again for the memories. Some were good.


----------



## kcvet (Aug 1, 2014)

oldman said:


> Yes, I remember hearing of her. I think they called her "The Big 'J'". I know she had some big cannons on-board. Did she launch missiles? When I was shot, I was immediately transported on-board the Repose and treated. Then sent to Germany for surgery and finished in Okinawa to heal before being sent back to the battle field. I had a chance to return to the states, but dumbie here decided he wanted to be with his outfit. I was supposed to have only 2 more months remaining in Vietnam before going home, but they kept our outfit an additional two months before the 2nd Marines took over.
> 
> It is a shame that so many of the great ships were mothballed and decommissioned. I toured a few of the old ships like the Massachusetts and I remember when the Iowa blew out its turrets, but I forget the details and if it ever was returned to service. I miss some of the guys in our unit and I haven't been to a reunion in 11 years. Thanks again for the memories. Some were good.



most all the ships in that war were hand me downs from WW2 and Korea. they were sold for scrap, many used for target practice or sold to foreign countries. the Iowa's survived. the all have homes now. on display. the Iowa is in LA. the Missouri in Pearl Harbor the Wisconsin at Norfolk, Virginia and the New Jwesey in Camden NJ.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 1, 2014)

The Iowa is now docked in the Los Angeles harbor as a tourist attraction, about a half mile from my house.

I can see her every day...so majestic.  We welcomed her with open arms.  She's here to stay.


----------



## oldman (Aug 1, 2014)

I will be in L.A. later this year and will check it out. I have been to Hawaii a number of times and even flown there for about 6 or 7 months. I did the Pearl Harbor tour out to the Arizona and also ventured around Pearl and shown where the ships were tied on 12/7/1941. I also went in the theater (highly recommended) and visited the museum. They used to have survivors from the attack in green uniforms walking around and the visitor could ask them questions surrounding the events on that particular day. Very informative. I don't know how many survivors are left or even if they still have the green uniformed personnel out there anymore.

I still remember seeing the Arizona leaking fuel and that was in June of 1991 (The year of the 50th anniversary of the attack.)


----------



## kcvet (Aug 1, 2014)

the Iowa was rescued from pack rat fleet in Frisco and towed to LA. I made a contribution to the state of Iowa who was trying to save her. and we did


----------



## kcvet (Aug 1, 2014)

she has her own website

http://www.pacificbattleship.com/


----------



## kcvet (Aug 1, 2014)

oldman said:


> I will be in L.A. later this year and will check it out. I have been to Hawaii a number of times and even flown there for about 6 or 7 months. I did the Pearl Harbor tour out to the Arizona and also ventured around Pearl and shown where the ships were tied on 12/7/1941. I also went in the theater (highly recommended) and visited the museum. They used to have survivors from the attack in green uniforms walking around and the visitor could ask them questions surrounding the events on that particular day. Very informative. I don't know how many survivors are left or even if they still have the green uniformed personnel out there anymore.
> 
> I still remember seeing the Arizona leaking fuel and that was in June of 1991 (The year of the 50th anniversary of the attack.)



honors are still given. its called manning the rail


----------



## Pappy (Aug 1, 2014)

I love this history, guys. Keep it coming if you can.  Pappy


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 1, 2014)

Not to interrupt the nautical natter here , but about that commercial ... if the woman did indeed claim that pepper spray was only effective close to a person, then she wasn't really informed enough to be ON that commercial. 

The bit about the woman blowing away hubby ... well, I don't know the particulars but it sounds like your typical over-the-top example of a special-interest group. I hope that lady had a very good lawyer, because shooting an unarmed person is a tough rap to get out from under, no matter HOW much they're attacking you.


----------



## oldman (Aug 1, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Not to interrupt the nautical natter here , but about that commercial ... if the woman did indeed claim that pepper spray was only effective close to a person, then she wasn't really informed enough to be ON that commercial.



I carry pepper spray when I am out running. I was attacked by a young Pit Bull maybe 4-5 years ago and now I am gun shy with dogs that come rushing towards me. You think maybe they just want to nip your ankles, but I no longer wait for that. I haven't had to spray a dog yet, and I certainly am not looking to do it, but larger dogs need to beware.


----------



## oldman (Aug 1, 2014)

kcvet said:


> the Iowa was rescued from pack rat fleet in Frisco and towed to LA. I made a contribution to the state of Iowa who was trying to save her. and we did




Remember the news clip of the ship returning from Vietnam with all hands on deck in dress whites and when going under the Golden Gate the Hippies dumped paint on them?


----------



## kcvet (Aug 1, 2014)

oldman said:


> Remember the news clip of the ship returning from Vietnam with all hands on deck in dress whites and when going under the Golden Gate the Hippies dumped paint on them?



she wasn't in Nam. the New Jersey was. but I can believe it happened to other ships


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 1, 2014)

oldman said:


> I carry pepper spray when I am out running. I was attacked by a young Pit Bull maybe 4-5 years ago and now I am gun shy with dogs that come rushing towards me. You think maybe they just want to nip your ankles, but I no longer wait for that. I haven't had to spray a dog yet, and I certainly am not looking to do it, but larger dogs need to beware.



Yeah, dogs are a whole 'nuther topic. They love seeing you run! They're instinctively urged to chase any motion so the best thing you could do would be to STOP before you spray them. 

You also have to make sure of what type of pepper spray you carry - whether it's fog, stream or gel. Each has a specific application. Also, the strength of the OC is an important factor - if you can, get the police-grade stuff, much more powerful than the consumer brands.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2014)

oldman said:


> I carry pepper spray when I am out running. I was attacked by a young Pit Bull maybe 4-5 years ago and now I am gun shy with dogs that come rushing towards me. You think maybe they just want to nip your ankles, but I no longer wait for that. I haven't had to spray a dog yet, and I certainly am not looking to do it, but larger dogs need to beware.



Funny, I just bought a can of pepper spray to carry with me when I walk alone on back wooded trails, mainly for coyotes, but will use it on anyone who tries to harm me.  It's UDAP "Mugger Fogger", a 3.1 ounce can15% Oleoresin Capsicum. 3% major capsaicinoids, 15' range.


----------



## oldman (Aug 1, 2014)

kcvet said:


> she wasn't in Nam. the New Jersey was. but I can believe it happened to other ships



Mis-communicated. I was just trying to say it was one of the ships returning from Vietnam. I don't remember which one. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 1, 2014)

The "pepper spray" statement was not part of the commercial. One of the ladies of The View made that statement. Her think her reasoning for saying that pepper spray or a baseball bat isn't any good for protection is that neither will stop a bullet! If not used effectively, using either (spray or bat) could really piss off a perpetrator w/a gun, to use the gun. If a homeowner has a gun themselves, at least the confrontation will be even! 

As far as the Garth Brooks song/video goes, no "special interest" group had anything to do with him singing the song or doing the video.......they just simply like, even loved it. IMO, the lady in the video had every right to shoot her husband. He could have seriously hurt her or even killed her. We all have to protect ourselves.......one way or the other. I use to be an EMT and have seen what "gun violence" can do, but when it comes to the word "protection"......."I will blow that sucker away" is what I hear numerous gun owners say, including my brother. 



SifuPhil said:


> Not to interrupt the nautical natter here , but about that commercial ... if the woman did indeed claim that pepper spray was only effective close to a person, then she wasn't really informed enough to be ON that commercial.
> 
> The bit about the woman blowing away hubby ... well, I don't know the particulars but it sounds like your typical over-the-top example of a special-interest group. I hope that lady had a very good lawyer, because shooting an unarmed person is a tough rap to get out from under, no matter HOW much they're attacking you.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 1, 2014)

Now, if a person is afraid of guns in general and can't get over that fear, the best thing to do is *NOT* to own one! Don't know what the effectiveness of Pepper Spray is.........never have heard on any news station where someone actually used it on someone for protection. Same goes for a bat. My brother has a loaded handgun, ready to go and where both him and his wife know where it's at. They live out in the country, part of a mountain area, where their neighbors are some distance away. We live in an apartment complex w/lots of folks living very close to us! If I lived where he does, I'd have the same thing he does.........."lock and loaded"!


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 1, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> The "pepper spray" statement was not part of the commercial. One of the ladies of The View made that statement. Her think her reasoning for saying that pepper spray or a baseball bat isn't any good for protection is that neither will stop a bullet! If not used effectively, using either (spray or bat) could really piss off a perpetrator w/a gun, to use the gun. If a homeowner has a gun themselves, at least the confrontation will be even!



Ah, okay, thanks for the clarification.

I agree - nothing short of body armor is going to stop a bullet, and even then it's a roll of the dice. 



> As far as the Garth Brooks song/video goes, no "special interest" group had anything to do with him singing the song or doing the video.......they just simply like, even loved it. IMO, the lady in the video had every right to shoot her husband. He could have seriously hurt her or even killed her. We all have to protect ourselves.......one way or the other. I use to be an EMT and have seen what "gun violence" can do, but when it comes to the word "protection"......."I will blow that sucker away" is what I hear numerous gun owners say, including my brother.



I'm just wary of people that cheer for death, especially when they're part of a large group ... 

"Blowing that sucker away" is a great mindset, but I think you have to consider the consequences before you ever pick up a piece. I've said the same thing on several unarmed occasions - that I'm going to "take this guy out" - and it isn't as if I haven't been in some extreme scenarios that would, at least on the surface, justify that kind of thinking. 

But the clarity of AAA (After-Action Analysis) has always shown me that, at least in the situations I was in, killing my opponent was NOT the best thing to do. Sure, if I'm facing a gun I'm going to go all-out however I can, or so you'd think - I HAVE faced guns, even been shot (calf), but luckily for me I never had a gun on me at the time, because I'm fairly certain I would have shot _them_. 

Even if I was in the right legally I'm not sure if I could live with that. I _probably_ could, depending on the circumstances, but I don't really want to find out.

Of course, none of this has ANYTHING to do with the small arsenal I have tucked away ... 



SeaBreeze said:


> Funny, I just bought a can of pepper spray to carry with me when I walk alone on back wooded trails, mainly for coyotes, but will use it on anyone who tries to harm me.  It's UDAP "Mugger Fogger", a 3.1 ounce can15% Oleoresin Capsicum. 3% major capsaicinoids, 15' range.



That seems to be good stuff - very high points for concentration and heat-units. I hope you never have to use it, but if you do, best wishes!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 1, 2014)

This was the first ship I served on and went on my first WesPac Cruise on in Dec 1968. It was the USS Robison DDG-12. It has a SAM missile launcher in the rear and that is why the "G" was added onto the "DD". My GQ station was "Pointer" in the front (bow) 5" Gun Mount. We were part of a Destroyer Escort Group out of San Diego. We escorted and "plane guarded" for the Carrier Kitty Hawk when she would launch her aircraft to Nam and do training exercises. When doing those "training exercises, we could see a fighter jet come down and across the water firing at the water. That was something to see. Our other duty was supporting troops with 5" gun mount fire at Yankee Station off the Da Nang shoreline. This is an Adams Class Destroyer. The same kind the city of Jacksonville, FL is trying to bring there. The only Adams Class around is the #2 (original one). The other two ships I served on was the Henderson and Hollister, both DD's. [URL="http://s16.photobucket.com/user/cowboylovestofish/media/uss_robison-c01.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b50/cowboylovestofish/uss_robison-c01.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kcvet (Aug 1, 2014)

for you guys, or gals interested in the military we have a forum for that. at the top click "community" then "groups" then US military vets group. sign in. im there with some other's. CU there


----------



## kcvet (Aug 1, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> This was the first ship I served on and went on my first WesPac Cruise on in Dec 1968. It was the USS Robison DDG-12. It has a SAM missile launcher in the rear and that is why the "G" was added onto the "DD". My GQ station was "Pointer" in the front (bow) 5" Gun Mount. We were part of a Destroyer Escort Group out of San Diego. We escorted and "plane guarded" for the Carrier Kitty Hawk when she would launch her aircraft to Nam and do training exercises. When doing those "training exercises, we could see a fighter jet come down and across the water firing at the water. That was something to see. Our other duty was supporting troops with 5" gun mount fire at Yankee Station off the Da Nang shoreline. This is an Adams Class Destroyer. The same kind the city of Jacksonville, FL is trying to bring there. The only Adams Class around is the #2 (original one). The other two ships I served on was the Henderson and Hollister, both DD's. [URL="http://s16.photobucket.com/user/cowboylovestofish/media/uss_robison-c01.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b50/cowboylovestofish/uss_robison-c01.jpg[/URL][/IMG]




here's her bio: http://oldbluejacket.com/robison.htm

or the tonkin gulf yacht club: http://jerryjagger.tripod.com/tgyc.html


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks for this info about the Robison. I already know it, but some may not. 

Yes, it's time to get back to what this Thread is about and put our military stuff in the forum it belongs in. 



kcvet said:


> here's her bio: http://oldbluejacket.com/robison.htm
> 
> or the tonkin gulf yacht club: http://jerryjagger.tripod.com/tgyc.html


----------



## flphotog (Aug 17, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> Guess not many, or any, gun enthusiast here!



I just joined so late to the party but I'm a handgun guy myself, love 1911's.


----------

